# My new "kids"



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I wanted to introduce you to my pair of Satinettes. The male-Gabriel is white with a spot of grey on his tail feathers and the Female-Aurora is all white. I've had them for less than a week but I am in love with them. Both are very tame and love to watch me read my emails....


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

oooh, they are beautiful; tiny little beaks and leg warmers! 
I see you are using grids for their cage...I use these grids for my guinea pigs cage, with coroplast (couragated plastic) for a bottom; guinea pig people call them "C&C Cages" (check out my page: http://lucentreflection.com/content/theGarden/guineaPig/GPB-cc.htm). I have been thinking about using them for my doves but how have you worked out a cage door? did you cut a grid and use zip ties and clips?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the names and they are beautiful! Satinettes make wonderful pets.

They are more comfortable perching on flat pieces of wood, not dowels.

Be sure to keep them out of air drafts!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

WoW WoW WoW


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perfectly adorable. I love the little grey splotch on Gabriel: that is just too cute!

Licha


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

super sweet!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!  I would call these (especially the solid white) Seraphim. Essentially the same breed, it's just Seraphim moult out solid white, where Satinettes do not.


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone...I really love my birds....


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> I love the names and they are beautiful! Satinettes make wonderful pets.
> 
> They are more comfortable perching on flat pieces of wood, not dowels.
> 
> Be sure to keep them out of air drafts!


Thanks...
Although you can't really see in the pictures, one half of the cage has a solid platform for them to eat and lay on. I'm thinking of adding a small hammock to the other side for them to sit on as well.


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds!  I would call these (especially the solid white) Seraphim. Essentially the same breed, it's just Seraphim moult out solid white, where Satinettes do not.


Thanks, I'm in no way an expert on the different breeds but now I know...I appreciate it. 

I might get "true" Satinettes later down the line once I make room. For now these guys are enough :O)


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> oooh, they are beautiful; tiny little beaks and leg warmers!
> I see you are using grids for their cage...I use these grids for my guinea pigs cage, with coroplast (couragated plastic) for a bottom; guinea pig people call them "C&C Cages" (check out my page: http://lucentreflection.com/content/theGarden/guineaPig/GPB-cc.htm). I have been thinking about using them for my doves but how have you worked out a cage door? did you cut a grid and use zip ties and clips?


Jeannine, yes I did use the C&C grids to make the cage. I have a similar set up for my rabbits. I basically made a solid rectangle using the connectors that came with the grids and left the top corner grid unconnected (I used zip ties and made it into a door that opens upwards so that I can have access to the food and bedding.I don't even have to lock it, gravity keeps it shut.The same would work if you make the doors on the center side but you will have to secure them with a lock so they don't swing open,no need to cut anything, just use loose zip ties to act as the hinges. I did the same on the center bottom of the cage to get to the bedding on the floor(I just use old towels) I still need to add another solid platform to the opposite side of the cage but I might just make some sort of a hammock on that end. To make the solid platform you see in the second pic I just snapped in some grids on the side of the cage and covered with thick cardboard and old fabric/towels. The whole thing took me about 20min to make...super easy and way cheaper that buying a huge bird cage that doesn't allow space for flight. I would suggest building it in the space you intend to keep it in since you might not be able to fit it through a door once complete. I love it because it doesn't feel like I have them in a cage since the grids are big and it allows for compete air circulation and better viewing...They love it too...You should totally try it!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice pair


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Jimmy,
These are satinettes

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/woodstock-specialty-show-2010-a-48725.html

Very nice birds you have there too


----------

